# Zukünftiger Gentoo Nutzer

## Beelzebub_

Mist ihr habt mich überzeugt.. ...mir gefällt Gentoo irgentwie.  :Shocked: 

Aber bevor ich mein Arch System platt machen werde ich mich gut vorbereiten.

Was sollte ich bei der Installation beachten und welche use flags brauche ich, wenn ich den i3 windowmanager mit gtk theme haben möchte?

Tipps sind immer willkommen. Was mache die meisten Anfänger falsch? (damit ich es nicht mache)

Schon mal vielen Dank.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Der größte Fehler, den du machen kannst, ist dein arch System platt zu machen. Richte dir ein gentoo parallel dazu ein und lass dir Zeit, bis alles funktioniert. Sonst bist du nach einem Tag enttäuscht, dass es nicht so läuft wie du es dir wünscht und du bist wieder bei arch.

USE Flags sind das große Thema für Anfänger, ja, ich weiß auch, wie ich damals davor saß. Fang da einfach mit den Vorgaben an, es gibt ja Profile für die wichtigsten Varianten. Verwalten kannst du sie bequem mit ufed. Da hast du dann auch eine Erklärung, was welches Flag bewirkt. Manchmal hilft sie einem weiter, manchmal ist man genau so schlau wie vorher...

Was du bei der Installation beachten sollst? Geh einfach die Anleitung durch und dann sollte es laufen. Und wenn etwas nicht funktioniert, dann frag hier einfach, du wirst hier eine Antwort bekommen. Nur keine Angst.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Aber bevor ich mein Arch System platt machen werde ich mich gut vorbereiten.
> 
> ...

 

Das ist eigentlich das schlechteste was du machen kannst. Installiere Gentoo auf einer anderen Partition. Bei dem Benutzer

unter dem du arbeitest achte darauf das du die gleiche Benutzer und Group ID wie bei Arch hast und nur dein Home-verzeichniss ein 

anderes verzeichnet hat (useradd -d). So kannst du für Arch und Gentoo die Einstellungen für einzelne Programme kopieren

bzw. du kannst dann auch Problemlos links in dem Homeverzeichnissen anlegen. Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das das

hervorragend funktioniert (mach ich seit Jahren mit Gentoo, Debian und Fedora). Auch kannst du dein Arch dann hervorragend benutzen 

um Backups von Gentoo zu machen und umgekehrt. 

Bei den Useflags ist das auch relativ einfach, emerge immer mit "-v" ausführen dann siehst du welche flags bei den einzelnen

ebuilds vorhanden sind und kannst dann mit ufed entscheiden ob du diese benötigst bzw. nach erstinstallation ändern möchtest. 

MfG

----------

## Knieper

Mach eine Sicherheitskopie von Arch und mach es platt. Die Pussyvariante mit Fallstrick verzögert nur den Umstieg, weil Du Problemlösungen vor Dir her schiebst und noch eine Alternative hast. Wenn Du nur den buggy i3 verwendest und keinen fetten und lahmen Desktop, dann kannst Du das Ganze überflüssige Gedöns weglassen und die entspr. USE-Flags entfernen (dbus, policykit, hal, consolekit, gnome, kde, pam...). Ansonsten schau Dir an, welche Pakete installiert werden und ob Du die auch wirklich benötigst.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Buggy i3^^ gibt es was besseres?

----------

## Knieper

Wenn es bei Dir läuft ist es doch in Ordnung. Ich hatte die 4.0 oder 4.1 getestet und die war unbenutzbar.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich finde einfach keine besseren window manager da wäre noch awesome aber das ist mir zu vollgestopft^^. Welche window manager nutzt ihr?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Ich finde einfach keine besseren window manager da wäre noch awesome aber das ist mir zu vollgestopft^^. Welche window manager nutzt ihr?

 

Seit der Steinzeit sawfish. Und wenn du wissen willst warum, es mach die Fenster da auf wo ich es möchte platz/workspace oder viewport. Es gibt 

anderen windowmanager da entscheiden das immer die Mama des "Chefentwicklers" aber lassen wir das  :Wink: . Aussehen, sprich Windowmanager theme

kann ich für jedes Fenster einzeln festlegen oder auch einfach ganz ohne, unabhängig davon ob das Programm das schon von Haus mitbringt.

Hat für jedes Fenster Tabsupport (abhängig vom sawfishtheme). Und alles lässt sich sehr einfach mit einem Gui konfigurieren. 

Und wenn wirklich etwas fehlt kann man es in lisp selber schreiben, und das habe sogar ich geschafft als nicht Programmierer.  

MfG

----------

## Knieper

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Ich finde einfach keine besseren window manager da wäre noch awesome aber das ist mir zu vollgestopft^^. Welche window manager nutzt ihr?

 

Ich nutze momentan XMonad, der ist in vielen Bereichen (nicht in allen) recht flexibel und brauchbar. Ansonsten lassen sich schlecht Empfehlungen geben, wenn Du nicht sagst, was Dir an i3 fehlt oder nicht gefällt. Ohne Grund zu wechseln, nur weil jmd. eine Empfehlung ausspricht ist genauso clever wie das Benutzen von Arch. Und nebenbei, Deine ^-Taste scheint zu prellen.

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> es mach die Fenster da auf wo ich es möchte platz/workspace oder viewport

 

Früher schmiss der die Fenster einfach nur irgendwo hin und man musste die noch steinzeitlich per Maus durch die Gegend schieben.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Vielleicht lag es auch einfach nur am Unvermögen des Benutzers.

MfG

----------

## Knieper

Nunja, zum Einen ist es über 10 Jahre her und es mag sich einiges getan haben. Zum Anderen sehe ich im Wiki auch heute nur rudimentäre Skriptschnipsel für primitives Tiling in einer Programmiersprache die hoffentlich bald ausgestorben ist. Lisp, Lua, JS...-Interfaces würde ich nie nutzen. Als Baukasten für einen WM mag es sogar einsetzbar sein, aber wer hat schon Lust soetwas Langweiliges selbst zu schreiben?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Nunja, zum Einen ist es über 10 Jahre her und es mag sich einiges getan haben. Zum Anderen sehe ich im Wiki auch heute nur rudimentäre Skriptschnipsel für primitives Tiling in einer Programmiersprache die hoffentlich bald ausgestorben ist. Lisp, Lua, JS...-Interfaces würde ich nie nutzen. Als Baukasten für einen WM mag es sogar einsetzbar sein, aber wer hat schon Lust soetwas Langweiliges selbst zu schreiben?

 

Der Threadersteller ist ein Neuling (im Forum) der wissen wollte wie er vorgehen sollte wenn er zu gentoo wechseln sollte, ich habe meine und du hast dein

Meinung gepostet. Gleichzeitig hat er in diesen Thread noch gefragt welchen Windowmanager wir benutzen. Daraufhin habe ich geantwortet das ich Sawfish benutze 

und auch wie ich es grundsätzlich mache in einem Forum mit Begründung die mal länger oder kürzer ausfällt.

Seit wann und was Sawfish kann das brauchst du mir nicht zu erklären, ich weiss noch sehr genau wann der Windowmanager was konnte und was nicht. Was du

im Wiki siehst oder sehen willst bleibt dir überlassen. Zu denn Programmiersprachen und auch lisp darfst du natürlich auch deine eigene Meinung habe aber es gibt auch 

halt so untalentierte und unwissenden Leute die so nutzlose Programme wie z.B. emacs schreibe und/oder weiterentwickeln.

Auch habe ich schon das alter oder auch die Erfahrung um für mich einschätzen zu könne ob die Funktionalität und Stabilität eine Programmes meine hohen 

Anforderung entspricht denn um nichts anders geht es bei mir bei Computerprogrammen. Und es beantwortet auch nicht die Fragen im Thread wenn wir jetzt

einen "Schwanzvergeich" machen wer länger dabei ist oder mehr Linuxkenntnisse hat.

MfG

----------

## Knieper

Dir wird mit Deiner unendlichen Erfahrung sicher aufgefallen sein, dass die von ihm genannten tiling WMs sind. Ich habe nur angemerkt, dass mir nicht bekannt ist, dass Sawfish das hinreichend unterstützt und ich nur rudimentäre Skripte dafür im Wiki und bei Github (sawflibs) finden kann. Deine Aufgabe wäre jetzt anstatt inhaltsleer rumzuheulen einfach mal Beispiele für vernünftig implementierte tiling-Funktionalitäten zu bringen, ansonsten ist uns hier nicht weitergeholfen. Zu altbackenen Fensterschubs-Stack-WMs kehren die wenigsten Nutzer zurück.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Dir wird mit Deiner unendlichen Erfahrung sicher aufgefallen sein, dass die von ihm genannten tiling WMs sind. Ich habe nur angemerkt, dass mir nicht bekannt ist, dass Sawfish das hinreichend unterstützt und ich nur rudimentäre Skripte dafür im Wiki und bei Github (sawflibs) finden kann. Deine Aufgabe wäre jetzt anstatt inhaltsleer rumzuheulen einfach mal Beispiele für vernünftig implementierte tiling-Funktionalitäten zu bringen, ansonsten ist uns hier nicht weitergeholfen. Zu altbackenen Fensterschubs-Stack-WMs kehren die wenigsten Nutzer zurück.

 

Nein. In meine letzten Post habe ich das ausführlich begründet. Ich habe versucht die Fragen des Threaderstellers nach

meinem bescheidenen Wissen und Erfahrungen zu beantworten oder Anregungen zu geben nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Um es noch mal ganz klar zu sage ich möchte nicht mit Knieper diskutieren. Wenn du diskutieren möchtest mach halt

ein Thread zu WMs hier auf und diskutiere mit denen die Antworten. Oder es diskutiert hier jemand anderes mit

dir weiter wie auch immer. Das interessiert mich überhaupt nicht. Nur weil ich hier versucht habe eine Frage zu

beantworten heisst das nicht das es unhöflich ist bzw. ich dazu verpflichtet bin mit jemanden zu diskutieren der mir aufgrund

seiner Posts im Forum um es vorsichtig auszudrücken einfach unsympathisch ist.

MfG

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mal so ne Frage: Glaubt ihr, dass ihr mit so einer Diskussion einem Einsteiger helft? Oder jemanden dazu motivieren könnt, Gentoo zu nutzen?

----------

## Knieper

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Um es noch mal ganz klar zu sage ich möchte nicht mit Knieper diskutieren.

 

Wieso fängst Du dann damit an? Statt meinen Hinweis zu akzeptieren, dass Sawfish wahrscheinlich nicht die gesuchten Funktionalitäten bietet, kommst Du mit typischem Fanboygehabe, beleidigst mich ("Unvermögen") und kannst letzten Endes meine Aussage doch nicht widerlegen. Das ist für mich typisches Tante Meier-Niveau. Und nein, ich werde kein WM-Thema aufmachen, weil es mir schnurzpiepegal ist, welche Software ihr einsetzt.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *fuchur wrote:*   Um es noch mal ganz klar zu sage ich möchte nicht mit Knieper diskutieren. 
> 
> Wieso fängst Du dann damit an? Statt meinen Hinweis zu akzeptieren, dass Sawfish wahrscheinlich nicht die gesuchten Funktionalitäten bietet, kommst Du mit typischem Fanboygehabe, beleidigst mich ("Unvermögen") und kannst letzten Endes meine Aussage doch nicht widerlegen. Das ist für mich typisches Tante Meier-Niveau. Und nein, ich werde kein WM-Thema aufmachen, weil es mir schnurzpiepegal ist, welche Software ihr einsetzt.

 

Wieso beschwerst du dich denn in jedem Thread aufs neue und wieso bügelst du in jedem Thread aufs neue Arch und KDE/Gnome User ab?

----------

## Knieper

Du solltest wirklich an Deinen Lesefähigkeiten arbeiten, Deine Phantasie scheint zu oft dazwischen zu funken.

----------

## disi

Also ich mag das Basteln an Gentoo. Zur Zeit arbeite ich daran, mein (Big-)Laptop auf ZFSOnLinux als root Partition umzuruesten (Snapshots vom /etc, yeah). Ich weiss, das kann man bei Ubuntu und anderen auch aber da ist alles nicht so transparent und es fuehlt sich nicht so an als wenn man es wirklich selbst macht... alles sehr subjectiv, eine Gefuehlssache eben.

Eine Grundregel ist, eine Distribution zu benutzen wo man sich wohl fuehlt und wo man mit den Werkzeugen zurechtkommt.  :Very Happy: 

Den Desktop bin ich immer am Wechseln, obwohl ich Awesome ganz gut finde. Will man etwas aendern geht man einfach ins Script und tueftelt sich etwas zusammen. Zuletzt hatte ich viel Gnome benutzt, weil man ja auch aelter wird und es sehr schwer ist sich der Werbung anderer DE zu verschliessen. Da kommt dann eine neue Version von z.B. KDE und es wird einem die EierlegeneWollmilchSau versprochen, die Realitaet sieht meist anders aus. Wenn man dann erstmal gewechselt hat, will man evtl. auch nicht sofort zurueck.

Das groesste Problem mit Gnome ist, dass es kein tiling unterstuetzt. Ich setze ja mein Laptop neu auf und ueberlege auch schon wieder herum, was ich denn benutzte. Es ist einfach so schoen einfach z.B. Gnome als Profil waehlen und alle USE Flags sind automatisch gesetzt. Wobei man fuer einen Desktop vielleicht sowieso entweder KDE oder Gnome waehlen sollte aka QT oder GTK.

Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Arch-Linux waren nicht so toll, vermutlich hat sich da einiges verbessert...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-749678-highlight-.html

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Du solltest wirklich an Deinen Lesefähigkeiten arbeiten, Deine Phantasie scheint zu oft dazwischen zu funken.

 

Du solltest an deiner Korrespondenz arbeiten. Vielleicht gerätst du dann auch nicht immer aufs neue in die Kritik.

Im übrigen stellst du dies in jedem Thread aufs neue unter Beweis.  :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

Wie auch schon in der Vergangenheit werde ich nicht auf Idioten Rücksicht nehmen, die nicht in der Lage sind einfache Sätze, Implikationen oder Sarkasmus zu verstehen bzw. eine Diskussion mit Argumenten zu führen. Wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Wie auch schon in der Vergangenheit werde ich nicht auf Idioten Rücksicht nehmen, die nicht in der Lage sind einfache Sätze, Implikationen oder Sarkasmus zu verstehen bzw. eine Diskussion mit Argumenten zu führen. Wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten.

 

Damit ist auch meinerseits alles gesagt.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

Einfach mal den Fragesteller fragen!

Ich bevorzuge Tiling window manager, bin jedoch für alles offen.

----------

## Knieper

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Einfach mal den Fragesteller fragen!

 

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ansonsten lassen sich schlecht Empfehlungen geben, wenn Du nicht sagst, was Dir an i3 fehlt oder nicht gefällt. Ohne Grund zu wechseln, nur weil jmd. eine Empfehlung ausspricht ist genauso clever wie das Benutzen von Arch.

 

Einfach mal antworten...

----------

## Beelzebub_

Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das in diesen Foren mehr Trolle rumlaufen als in den Arch Foren!

Mmm vielleicht ist ja in den englischen foren von gentoo besser mal schauen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ne, keine Angst, es gibt hier nur einen Knieper. Aber warum darf der hier  jahrelang jeden beleidigen? Kann man den nicht entsorgen? Einen hat er gerade vergrault.

----------

## disi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ne, keine Angst, es gibt hier nur einen Knieper. Aber warum darf der hier  jahrelang jeden beleidigen? Kann man den nicht entsorgen? Einen hat er gerade vergrault.

 

Keine Ahnung, ich finde Knieper und Andere gehoeren doch schon zum Inventar... warte ab bis ich wieder meine Drunk-Posts anfange   :Razz:  (so wie gerade). Wo wir aber schon auf dieser Schiene sind...

Warum muss man besonders nett zu neuen Benutzern sein; das waere mal ein Thema fuer sich. In einem 'technischen' Forum wie diesem halte ich das fuer ueberfluessig und versuche einfach sachlich zu bleiben. Wobei wir alle nur Luftatmer sind und es in unserer Natur liegt persoenliche Erfahrungen einfliessen zu lassen.

----------

## Knieper

Moment - wenn man genau nachfragt, welche Wünsche der Fragesteller hat, dann ist man ein Troll und bekommt keine Antwort. Wenn man Anmerkungen zu einem anderen Vorschlag abgibt und bis jetzt nicht widerlegt wird, wird man persönlich angegriffen und es ist "Unvermögen". Schließlich kriecht Tante Meier wieder aus ihrem Loch und meint ihren inkompetenten Senf abgeben zu müssen. Mag sein, ich habe zu wenig mit Amateuren und Durchschnittsnutzern zu tun und meine Toleranzschwelle für Dummheit ist ziemlich niedrig, aber das kann doch nicht Euer ernst sein?! Seid Ihr im Alltag auch so daneben oder spielt Ihr nur hier die Witzfiguren?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Einer wollte Informationen, wie er bei Gentoo einsteigt. Und das Ergebnis? Einige konnten ihr Ego ausleben indem sie andere beschimpft und beleidigt haben, aber dafür ist er weg.

So ne Art Minderwertigkeitskompensator für Arme, die sonst nichts haben.

Also wenn es hier tatsächlich welche gibt, die sich nach Knieper sehnen, dann leckt mich am Arsch. Werde mich mit Problemen melden, aber sonst nicht mehr. Wundert euch nicht, dass euch einige für wunderlich halten.

Jeder Beitrag von diesem Herrn artet in Beschimpfungen und Beleidigungen aus. Ok, wenn ihr das hier braucht, ne ist schon gut. Bin ich hier falsch, aber wie der Threadstarter schon sage, da gibt es anderes.

----------

## Knieper

 *Tante Meier wrote:*   

> Werde mich mit Problemen melden, aber sonst nicht mehr.

 

Also wie bisher, nur weniger themenfremdes Blabla. Klingt prima.

 *Quote:*   

> artet in Beschimpfungen und Beleidigungen aus

 

Damit fing Fuchur an. Würde Dir aber nur auffallen wenn Du Beiträge unvoreingenommen lesen könntest.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Seid Ihr im Alltag auch so daneben oder spielt Ihr nur hier die Witzfiguren?

 

Sorry..aber ich musste selten so über einen Post von dir lachen!   :Laughing: 

PS: Die meisten Beleidigungen kommen von dir. Traurig aber wahr. Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, meld dich!

----------

## Beelzebub_

Könntet ihr bitte aufhören? Danke.

>> Do not feed the troll!

----------

## forrestfunk81

Falls es noch nicht zu spät ist und das Geflame dich noch nicht verscheucht hat:

Kümmere dich vorerst nicht zu sehr um die USE Flags. Setz ein passendes Desktop Profil und installier erstmal. Im Desktop Profil sind die wichtigsten USE Flags gesetzt und alle weiteren gewünschten kristallisieren sich mit der Zeit heraus. Man kann USE Flags auch pro Paket unter /etc/portage/package.use festlegen. Wenn du das global in make.conf machst, werden dir Abhängigkeiten gebaut, die du evtl. gar nicht willst. Und das Anpassen und Neubauen geht ja dank heutiger Prozessoren sowieso sehr schnell.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke für deinen informativen Beitrag.

Ich lasse mich doch nicht vom geflame verscheuchen, dafür ist Gentoo zu gut.

----------

## Knieper

Meine Meinung mag Dich nicht interessieren, aber wenn Du ein fettes Desktopprofil wählst, bekommst Du all das überflüssige Gerümpel mit:

```

>cat /usr/portage/profiles/targets/desktop/make.defaults 

...

USE="a52 aac acpi alsa bluetooth branding cairo cdda cdr consolekit dbus dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac gif gpm gtk jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg ogg opengl pango pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 sdl spell startup-notification svg tiff truetype vorbis udev udisks unicode upower usb wxwidgets X xcb x264 xml xulrunner xv xvid"

```

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich werde i3 als Windowmanager verwenden. Wie sollten da meine USE flags aussehen?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Ich werde i3 als Windowmanager verwenden. Wie sollten da meine USE flags aussehen?

 

Ich habe gerade mal das Deutsche Handbuch überschlagen, wenn ich jetzt Gentoo installieren würde, würde ich so vorgehen.

Zuerst würde Ich Gentoo nur so minimal installieren das ich ein bootbares Gentoo mit Internetverbindung habe (also ohne X usw.)

Dann würde ich mein neues Gentoo booten. Danach ein 

```
emerge -epDv world
```

ausführen um mir die USE flags von alle installierten ebuilds anzuschauen und nur diese die ich möchte in der 

```
/etc/make.conf
```

 bei 

```
USE=
```

eintragen. Dann ein 

```
emerge -uDpv --newuse world
```

 aufführen und wenn alles so ausschaut wie gewünscht dann den vorherigen befehl

ohne "-p" ausführen. Als nächstes die 

```
CFLAGS=
```

 in der 

```
/etc/make.conf
```

 für meinen Prozessor anpassen und ein

```
emerge -eDv world
```

 ausführen und alle ebuilds mit meinen CFLAGS neu bauen. Wenn fertig dann auch einen neuen Kernel bauen (könnte sonst ärger geben, muss aber nicht). Dann mit neuem Kernel

booten. So jetzt haben wir ein System mit nur den USE flags die wir haben wollten und die CFLAGS sind auch so wie gewollt. Als nächstes können wir ja mal mit 

```
eselect profile list
```

 schauen was wir für profile haben und mit 

```
eselect profile set "nummer"
```

 auf ein anderse profile setzen wenn wir glaube das das profil was für mich seien könnte. Dann einfach ein 

```
emerge -uDpv --newuse world
```

 ausführen und schauen ob uns die Packete und use flags gefallen und wenn es uns gefällt einfach den vorherigen befehl ohne "-p" ausführe ansonsten mit  

```
eselect profile set "nummer"
```

 wider auf default.

Als nächste installieren wir dann i3. Ein

```
emerge -vp i3
```

 ausführen. So nun können wir uns anschauen welche ebuilds mit welchen flags installiert werden.

Jetzt haben wir zwei Möglichkeiten, die USE flags bei den neuen ebuilds sind so toll das ich sie mit ufed direkt für alle ebuilds in 

```
/etc/make.conf
```

 setze oder aber ich setze sie nur für einzelne ebuilds in 

```
/etc/portage/package.use/my-use
```

(ich bevorzuge "globale" use flags in der make.conf die andere Möglichkeit ist mir zu aufwendig aber das ist nur meine Meinung).

So ich hoffe ich habe nichts übersehen da ich es nur im Kopf versucht habe zu reproduzieren wie ich es machen würde, auch ist es schon sehr lange her das

ich Gentoo installiert habe darum alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.

MfG

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke das ist doch schon mal hilfreich =)

So ich werde mich evtl heute daran versuchen. Allerdings werde ich es vorerst neben Arch installieren, dafür muss ich meine Partitionen verkleinern und deshalb würde ich gerne wissen, wie viel platz Genntoo braucht. Später werde ich die Gentoo partitionen dann vergrößern, wenn ich erfolg hatte.

Und noch eine andere Frage, beim installieren von Grub: Erkennt er direkt das es noch Arch bei mir gibt oder muss ich das manuel eintragen?

Und was ich noch wissen mochte, welche funktionen sollte ich beim kernel aktivieren?

$ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS880 Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 0)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 4)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 5)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 5

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 440] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

02:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)

Und noch was: Welche CFLAGS nutzt ihr ich meine:  -01 -02 -03

Ist es noch aktuell das man höchstens -02 nutzen sollte?

Cool noch was ich habe gerade gelesen, das man Gentoo auch aus dem laufendem system installieren kann. Muss man dabei irgentwas beachten? Eigl müsste es ja genau gleichbleiben wie in den Anleitungen beschrieben.

Ich hoffe ich überflute euch nicht mit den ganzen Fragen.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> So ich werde mich evtl heute daran versuchen. Allerdings werde ich es vorerst neben Arch installieren, dafür muss ich meine Partitionen verkleinern und deshalb würde ich gerne wissen, wie viel platz Gentoo braucht.
> 
> ...
> ...

 Bei meine Installation mit Gnome belegt gentoo 13GB. /home liegt auf einer anderen Patition, genauso distfiles also die Quellen/Sourses mit 4GB und

auch packages die compilierten Pakete mit 2,5GB.

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Und noch eine andere Frage, beim installieren von Grub: Erkennt er direkt das es noch Arch bei mir gibt oder muss ich das manuel eintragen?
> 
> ...
> ...

 Da wird wohl Handarbeit nötig sein, sprich musst du wohl selber eintragen.

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Und was ich noch wissen mochte, welche funktionen sollte ich beim Kernel aktivieren?
> 
> ...
> ...

 Nu da wirst du wohl schauen müssen, das dir jemand anderes die Treiber/Module für deine Hardware raus sucht halte ich für unwahrscheinlich  :Smile: . 

Es gibt aber genkernel. Der baut dann denn Kernel für dich, und wenn ich das richtig im Forum verstanden habe auch mit den richtigen Module/Treiber.

Ich baue mein Kernel immer ohne Hilfsmittel, deshalb kann dir bei genkernel sicher jemand weiterhelfen der sich damit auskennt. 

Ansonsten bei einer funktionierenden Livecd einfach mal ein "lsmod" ausführen dann hast du schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt was du brauchst. 

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> Und noch was: Welche CFLAGS nutzt ihr ich meine:  -01 -02 -03
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Empfohlen war bei Gentoo immer -02. Habe ich auch Jahrelang problemlos benutzt. Nach einem Prozessor wechsle vor zwei Jahren musste ich

alles neu kompilieren und habe mal auf -0s geschwitch, und es läuft bei mir genauso Problemlos. Wie gesagt empfohlen ist -02 wenn ich mich richtig

erinnere, sollte aber auch im Handbuch stehen.

MfG

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Cool noch was ich habe gerade gelesen, das man Gentoo auch aus dem laufendem system installieren kann. Muss man dabei irgentwas beachten? Eigl müsste es ja genau gleichbleiben wie in den Anleitungen beschrieben.
> 
> ...

 

Sehe ich auch so. Würde so vorgehen. Gehe mal davon aus das die gentoo Partition "/mnt/gentoo" ist (alle angaben ohne Gewähr).

```
mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile
```

MfG

----------

## Beelzebub_

Aus einem laufendem System Gentoo zu installieren ist perfeckt!!

So kann man immer schön in den Anleitungen nachschauen.

----------

## Beelzebub_

So ich bin jetzt bei der intallation von grub ich möchte aber vorerst meinen arch grub da lassen, wo er ist und gentoo dort eintragen.

Ich weis aber nicht was ich eintragen muss /boot liegt auf sda5.  /root auf sda6 und der Kernel unter /boot/kernel.

----------

## Max Steel

Das kommt darauf an ob dein Arch mit Grub-1 oder mit Grub-2 arbeitet.

Bei Grub-1 kannst du entsprechend der Anleitung die Sache adaptieren, bei Grub-2 musst du dir leider mittels der GRub-2 Anleitung was passendes zurechtpfrimeln (Du kannst natürlich auch die Grub-2 Einstellungen deines Archs als Aufbau nehmen.

Im Prinzip kannst du aber die angehängten Kommandoparameter in beiden Fällen aus der Anleitung übernehmen.

Hauptsache die Sache funktioniert am Ende  :Wink: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich habe Grub 1 GELÖST

----------

## Beelzebub_

Kernel Panic =)

not syccing VFS

help pls

Ich nehme lieber den genkernel..

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Kernel Panic =)
> 
> not syccing VFS
> 
> help pls
> ...

 

[troll]genkerlen stinkt![/troll]

kompilier halt dein FS und den festplattencontroller treiber fest in den kernel und setze die root kernel option im grub richtig, dann klappts auch mit dem nachbarn!

----------

## Beelzebub_

lol ihr sprecht immer in diesem Fachchinesisch ich komm da nicht mehr mit. Wenn ihr mir helfen wollt dan gibt mir konkrete tipps.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Im moment habe ich dazu noch das problem das egal was ich compiliere scheitert...   -.-

# emerge --info '=net-nds/openldap-2.4.31'

Portage 2.1.10.63 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.3.6-1-ARCH x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.6-1-ARCH-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-6100_Six-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 26 May 2012 17:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p28

dev-lang/python:          3.2.3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X \ a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd qt3support readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

----------

## Beelzebub_

Vielleicht bleieb ich lieber bei Arch Linux. Die Wikis sind einfach grauenhaft und man muss schon Jemanden haben, der neben einem sitzt und  einem das erklärt... oder gute wikis.

Ich dachte es wäre ganz nice Gentoo zu haben, da es ein wenig besser als Arch wäre aber man muss ja so viel tun.. und das ohne hilfe..

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Im moment habe ich dazu noch das problem das egal was ich compiliere scheitert... -.- 
> 
> ...

 Dann musst du halt mal posten die letzten ca.200 lines posten wenn das compilieren scheitert.

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64" 
> 
> ...

 Wiso muss es bei dir eigentlich unstable bzw. testing ~amd64 sein? 

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
> 
> ...

 Sollte das bei native nicht nur

```
CFLAGS="-march=native"
```

 heissen bzw. gibt es dann eine besserung? 

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> lol ihr sprecht immer in diesem Fachchinesisch ich komm da nicht mehr mit. Wenn ihr mir helfen wollt dan gibt mir konkrete tipps.
> 
> ...

 Du musst erst einmal ausführliche Fehlermeldungen Posten. Dann und nur dann kann dir geholfen werden.

Und du wirst auch nicht immer sofort eine Antwort bekommen, das kann auch schon einmal 1-2 Tage dauern (bei schönem Wetter oder langen Wochenenden vielleicht

noch länger) nicht immer ist hier jemand der eine Lösung parat hat.

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Vielleicht bleieb ich lieber bei Arch Linux. Die Wikis sind einfach grauenhaft und man muss schon Jemanden haben, der neben einem sitzt und  einem das erklärt... oder gute wikis.
> 
> Ich dachte es wäre ganz nice Gentoo zu haben, da es ein wenig besser als Arch wäre aber man muss ja so viel tun.. und das ohne hilfe..

  Siehe oben.

Als ich vor drei oder vier Monaten mal Arch installiert habe fand ich das auch unter zunahmen des wikis nicht einfacher als Gentoo. Dann ist ja gut das du noch

dein Arch hast und kannst weiterarbeiten. Deine Gentoo Partition wird ja nicht schlecht. Vielleicht findest du ja später noch was du falsch gemacht hast.

MfG

----------

## mv

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> ]Sollte das bei native nicht nur
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-march=native"
> ```
> ...

 

Keinesfalls: -O2 ist wesentlich besser getestet und macht daher weniger Probleme als -O0. Ob man -pipe dazunimmt, ist nur eine Speicherfrage. Im Normalfalls ist es besser.

----------

## Max Steel

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> lol ihr sprecht immer in diesem Fachchinesisch ich komm da nicht mehr mit. Wenn ihr mir helfen wollt dan gibt mir konkrete tipps.

 

Was der werte AmonAmarth gemeint hat ist das du deinen FileSystem Treiber (ext4 (hat support für 3 und 2 falls man es aktiviert), und deinen Festplattencontroller-Treiber fest in den Kernel einbaust (make menuconfig gibt fest eingebauten Treibern ein [*] vor den Namen.

Bei dir müssen das der AHCI SATA Support, der ATI PATA Support sowie der Treiber für deinen ASMedia ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller sein.

```
00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] 

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller 

02:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 01) 
```

Als hilfe für deinen ASMedia kannst du per lspci -k nach den verwendeten Treibermodulen fahnden falls diese als Module compiliert sind.

(die oberen beiden sind die gleichen die ich eingebaut habe, daher kann ich dir das bestimmt sagen, nur den letzten kenne ich nicht)

----------

## Beelzebub_

So ich habe alles noch mal von vorne versucht und ein Wunder ist geschehen.

Keine Kernel Panic! Ich muss wohl das richtige aktiviert haben. *freu*

Ich habe nur noch das problem, das ich kein netzwerk habe. Ich habe die richtigen Treiber im Kernel aktiviert und ifconfig zeigt mir eth0 auch an. Ich weis nur nicht wie ich das Netzwerk einrichten soll.

Im Wiki steht: 

Konfigurieren Sie Ihr Netzwerk in /etc/conf.d/net. Fügen Sie das init-Script net.eth0 in den Runlevel default ein. Falls Sie mehrere NICs haben, erstellen Sie Symlinks für diese und fügen Sie sie ebenfalls zum Runlevel default hinzu. Entweder editieren Sie /etc/conf.d/net mit nano oder Sie verwenden folgende Kommandos:

Befehlsauflistung  1.2: Netzwerk-Konfiguration

livecd etc # cd conf.d

livecd conf.d # echo 'config_eth0=( "192.168.1.10/24" )' >> net

livecd conf.d # echo 'routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )' >> net

livecd conf.d # rc-update add net.eth0 default

(Wenn Sie den Netzwerkkartentreiber als Modul konfiguriert haben, fügen

Sie ihn zu /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 hinzu.)

livecd conf.d # echo r8169 >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

(Wenn Sie nach dem Neustart wieder mittels ssh eine Verbindung zum

neuen Rechner aufnehmen wollen)

livecd conf.d # rc-update add sshd default

Kann mir das jemand erklären? Welche Ip ist das? und /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ist ja wohl outdated. Wie heist das neue Verzeichniss?

Ich glaube hiermit sollte ich es lösen können: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap2

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *mv wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Keinesfalls: -O2 ist wesentlich besser getestet und macht daher weniger Probleme als -O0. Ob man -pipe dazunimmt, ist nur eine Speicherfrage. Im Normalfalls ist es besser.

  Ok mein Fehler, ich dachte bei native mach er alles selber (nutze es nicht, hätte vorher nachschauen soll bzw. suchen sollen).  

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Kann mir das jemand erklären? Welche Ip ist das? und /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ist ja wohl outdated. Wie heist das neue Verzeichniss?
> 
> ...

  Die Datei die jetzt für module zuständig ist ist die "/etc/conf.d/modules"

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Ich glaube hiermit sollte ich es lösen können: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap2
> 
> ...

  Ja das scheint aktuell zu seien.

MfG

----------

## Max Steel

ja die Seite gentoo-wiki.com ist leider veraltet (im allgemeinen, wobei es einzelne Fälle gibt die aktuell sind).

Wenn du des englischen mächtig bist kannst du auch die englische Version der Gentoo Doku verwenden, die ist meist noch ein bisschen aktueller als die deutsche auf gentoo.org

----------

## Beelzebub_

Es hat geklappt. Kompiliert und Aktuellisiert habe ich bereits auch alles mit den neuen USEflags. Nun kamm am Ende des Vorgangs die Meldung:  Wichtig: Es müssen 3 datein in /etc aktuellisiert werden  (so ähnlich auf jeden fall). 

Was soll ich machen?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Es hat geklappt. Kompiliert und Aktuellisiert habe ich bereits auch alles mit den neuen USEflags. Nun kamm am Ende des Vorgangs die Meldung:  Wichtig: Es müssen 3 datein in /etc aktuellisiert werden  (so ähnlich auf jeden fall). 
> 
> Was soll ich machen?

  dispatch-conf sollte das sein was du brauchst. Vorher aber mal in die "/etc/dispatch-conf.conf" schauen.

MfG

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Ich habe nur noch das problem, das ich kein netzwerk habe. Ich habe die richtigen Treiber im Kernel aktiviert und ifconfig zeigt mir eth0 auch an. Ich weis nur nicht wie ich das Netzwerk einrichten soll.
> 
> Im Wiki steht: 
> 
> Konfigurieren Sie Ihr Netzwerk in /etc/conf.d/net. Fügen Sie das init-Script net.eth0 in den Runlevel default ein. Falls Sie mehrere NICs haben, erstellen Sie Symlinks für diese und fügen Sie sie ebenfalls zum Runlevel default hinzu. Entweder editieren Sie /etc/conf.d/net mit nano oder Sie verwenden folgende Kommandos:
> ...

 

wenn eth0 vorhanden ist wurde das kernelmodul bzw. der treiber schon geladen und du kannst die module autoload sache überspringen.

```
livecd conf.d # echo 'config_eth0=( "192.168.1.10/24" )' >> net

livecd conf.d # echo 'routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )' >> net
```

hiermit fügst du deinem rechner eine statische IP adresse und route hinzu. ich glaub das ist nicht das was du willst sonst hättest du dich darüber nicht gewundert, weil du gleiches bei arch auch hättest machen müssen. das was du willst ist wohl eher DHCP und dazu brauchst du garnichts zwingend zu konfigurieren.

erstelle den genannte symlink von /etc/init.d/net.lo auf /etc/init.d/net.eth0 und starte den service. evtl musst du ncoh einen DHCP client installieren.

----------

## Beelzebub_

1)

Das Kompilieren hängt sich irgent wann bei mir immer auf. So dass der PC einfriert. Mein PC ist recht leistungsstark. 

Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe -j12 ist das zu hoch? (Bulldozer 6core 4.0gHz, 12GB ram)(wird dan auch gut ausgelastet beim Kompilieren 6x100%)

2)

Wie richte ich mir sudo ein?

3)

Ich habe noch eine zweite Meldung bei Emerge:

Wichtigt: irgend was von eselect news, ka was das ist.

Bitte um hilfe.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> 1)
> 
> Das Kompilieren hängt sich irgent wann bei mir immer auf. So dass der PC einfriert. Mein PC ist recht leistungsstark. 
> 
> Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe -j12 ist das zu hoch? (Bulldozer 6core 4.0gHz, 12GB ram)(wird dan auch gut ausgelastet beim Kompilieren 6x100%)
> ...

 

ja, denn wenn du 6 (logische) kerne hast ist -j7 korrekt und nicht -j12. der rechner friert womöglich wegen RAM auslastung ein? swappt er dabei?

bzgl sudo: emerge sudo, /etc/sudoers anpassen, deinen user in die wheel gruppe stecken

eselect news: eselect news read

----------

## disi

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   1)
> 
> Das Kompilieren hängt sich irgent wann bei mir immer auf. So dass der PC einfriert. Mein PC ist recht leistungsstark. 
> 
> Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe -j12 ist das zu hoch? (Bulldozer 6core 4.0gHz, 12GB ram)(wird dan auch gut ausgelastet beim Kompilieren 6x100%)
> ...

 

Technisch ist das nur ein RAM-Limit, ich hatte mal blank "-j" getestet (unendlich viele jobs) und sofern kein Limit im ebuild exisitert sind bei so 30 Jobs 8GB RAM wech  :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-867737-highlight-makeopts.html

Also ich denke nicht, dass es an der Anzahl der Jobs liegt mit 12GB RAM, eher vielleicht so Kernel Optionen? Bei NICENESS waere ich vorsichtiger, das wuerde ich auf "0" lassen damit das System noch gut laeuft, in diesem Fall vielleicht etwas hoerher setzen z.B. "15", so bekommt portage volle Resourcen wenn nichts los ist aber das System bleibt ansprechbar.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Was ist das für eine Kerneloption bzw. was macht sie?

----------

## disi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Was ist das für eine Kerneloption bzw. was macht sie?

 

Na wie das System ausgelegt ist, je nachdem ob es ein Kernel fuer ein Mobiltelefon, ein System mit 1024 CPUs oder eben ein Desktop sein soll.

Die Pappy Kernel Seeds sind eigentlich sehr gut:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-887894-start-350.html

Wenn ich z.B. einen Fedora 17 Kernel auf meinem Laptop benutze, friert das System ein, bei groesseren Schreibaktionen (SSD) oder wenn ich grosse Dateien (e.g. 40GB Virtual Machine Images) ueber das Netzwerk kopiere. Das hatte ich mit Gentoo-Sources und angepassten Pappy Seeds noch nie (benutze eigentlich immer CFQ Scheduler, weil ich haengende Systeme nicht ausstehen kann  :Smile: ).

----------

## Beelzebub_

Die Ram auslastung ist minimal es kommt max. bis zu 4GB. Ich habe eine SSD aber ich kann nicht sagen ob es viele Schreibzugriffe darauf gibt.

Und meie CPU ist außerdem übertacktet, von 3.3gHz(oder 3.6gHz bin mir nicht sicher) auf 4.0gHz. Für außreichend kühlung ist vorhanden.

Muss ich im kernel einstellen, dass ich mehr als 4GB ram verwenden möschte?

----------

## disi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Die Ram auslastung ist minimal es kommt max. bis zu 4GB. Ich habe eine SSD aber ich kann nicht sagen ob es viele Schreibzugriffe darauf gibt.
> 
> Und meie CPU ist außerdem übertacktet, von 3.3gHz(oder 3.6gHz bin mir nicht sicher) auf 4.0gHz. Für außreichend kühlung ist vorhanden.
> 
> Muss ich im kernel einstellen, dass ich mehr als 4GB ram verwenden möschte?

 

Muss mal gucken, also ich habe derzeit ~10GB belegt... ne, die Option fuer PAE etc. ist nichtmal vorhanden wenn du einen x86_64 Kernel bauen moechtest.

```
disi-bigtop# free -h

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           15G       9.9G       5.8G         0B        37M       1.1G

-/+ buffers/cache:       8.7G       6.9G
```

Versuch doch mal die Pappys Seeds (an deine Hardware angepasst) und lese die Hilfetexte in 'make menuconfig'... (bei mir kann das aber auch am zfs liegen, der buffert wie doof. Von den 9.9G sind 8.7G Buffer fuer die Dateisysteme... also).

----------

## Beelzebub_

Das einfrieren lag tatsächlich an der Übertaktung. Anscheinend ist es nicht stabiel bei der Spannung die ich hatte. Ich denke mal eine Spannungserhöhung würde die cpu stabilisieren. Aber ich habe die Taktung vorerst wieder auf Default gestellt. 

Man! Habe ich mich gefreut, als das compilieren klapte... doch nach 30min kompilieren von kde-meta bekomme ich einen fehler und es bricht ab. So langsam sinkt meine Hoffnung Gentoo nutzen zu können.

----------

## firefly

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Das einfrieren lag tatsächlich an der Übertaktung. Anscheinend ist es nicht stabiel bei der Spannung die ich hatte. Ich denke mal eine Spannungserhöhung würde die cpu stabilisieren. Aber ich habe die Taktung vorerst wieder auf Default gestellt. 
> 
> Man! Habe ich mich gefreut, als das compilieren klapte... doch nach 30min kompilieren von kde-meta bekomme ich einen fehler und es bricht ab. So langsam sinkt meine Hoffnung Gentoo nutzen zu können.

 

hey nicht gleich aufgeben  :Smile: . Zeigt doch mal den fehler. 

Aber wiso willst du kde-meta installieren. Da bekommst du alles von kde installiert und ich glaube kaum dass du alles benötigen wirst.

Um eine grundlegenden KDE Desktop zu bekommen reicht es das Paket kdebase-startkde zu installieren.

----------

## Beelzebub_

SO zum fehler:

media-libs/mesa7.11.2

died running     

http://forums-lb.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-904068-start-0.html

Das kompiling ist an dieser Stelle abgebrochen. Ich kann euch leider nicht alles kopieren, da ich noch kein GUI auf meinem Gentoo system habe. -.-

----------

## disi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> SO zum fehler:
> 
> media-libs/mesa7.11.2
> 
> died running     
> ...

 

Das derzeit ein bug... weil du ja unstable installierst und Pakete testen/debuggen moechtest.

Entweder:

```
# echo 'media-libs/mesa -llvm' >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

oder, wie im Post steht:

```
# echo '>=sys-devel/llvm-3.0' >> /etc/portage/package.mask

# emerge -1 llvm
```

oder warten, bis der Patch es ins mesa macht:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417363

//edit: sorry, das ist ja die stabile Version   :Embarassed: 

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/media-libs/mesa?arches=linux&full_cat

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke, das hat mir geholfen. Ich bin gerade am kompilieren seit mehr als 1h. Dr@ckt mir die daumen. Ich kann denn Pc leider jetzt nicht anderwertig nutzen ist ja auch verstaentlich. Ich schreibe den post gerade mit links.. ist ja nihct gerade das beste aber egal. Ich habe noch eine frage:

Wo und Wie werden die Deamons in Gentoo verwaltet? 

(Damit ich den kde login manager hinzuf@gen kann)

Scheint ja anders als in Arch zu sein.

----------

## Beelzebub_

... Schon wieder ein error:

KDE-Base kdepimlibs-4.83

cmake failed

langsam   :Evil or Very Mad:    , egal wird noch   :Confused: 

Habt ihr eine Lösung parrat?

----------

## firefly

das handling von diensten wird über das tool rc-update gehandhabt. Am besten du liest dir hierfür den entsprechenden Abschnitt im gentoo handbuch durch:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=2&chap=4

im falle vom kdm ist das init-script xdm zuständig (das init-script wird vom xorg-server paket mit installiert) und welcher graphischer Login manager gestartet werden soll wird in der /etc/conf.d/xdm festgelegt.

----------

## firefly

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ... Schon wieder ein error:
> 
> KDE-Base kdepimlibs-4.83
> 
> cmake failed
> ...

 

öhm nö da du zu wenig infos lieferst. *g* Die genaue fehlermeldung wäre noch interessant

----------

## fuchur

HI

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> SO zum fehler:
> 
> media-libs/mesa7.11.2
> 
> died running     
> ...

 

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... Schon wieder ein error:
> 
> KDE-Base kdepimlibs-4.83
> ...

 

Tip:

Installiere dir erst einmal ein minimale Windowmanager. TWM Fluxbox Sawfish oder ähnlichen.  Dann kannst du hier auch besser die Fehlermeldungen

Posten. Ohne die Fehlermeldungen ist es für die anderen unmöglich dir zu helfen (ausser du stolperst über einen bekannten bug).

MfG

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Noch etwas. Setze in der /etc/make.conf "PORT_LOGDIR=" z.B.

```
PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage
```

Ordner /var/log/portage musst du dann auch anlegen wenn nicht vorhanden. Dort findest du dann auch die kompletten Ausgabe vom compilieren einschliesslich

der Fehler und kannst sie zu Not auch von deinem Arch aus Posten.

MfG

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich habe jetzt versucht den nvidia treiber zu installiern. Ich habe den kernel 100% passend abgeändert und nvidia-drivers installiert und in die module eingetragen. Beim start mit dem neuem kernel bekomme ich auf meinem Bildschirm jetzt große Hyroglyphen in bunt.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

----------

## disi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Ich habe jetzt versucht den nvidia treiber zu installiern. Ich habe den kernel 100% passend abgeändert und nvidia-drivers installiert und in die module eingetragen. Beim start mit dem neuem kernel bekomme ich auf meinem Bildschirm jetzt große Hyroglyphen in bunt.
> 
> Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

 

Im Grunde ist das ziemlich geradlinig

1. alles unter Device Drivers --> Graphics herauswerfen (nichts aktivieren)

2. neuen Kernel bauen

3. in der make.conf -> VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

4. # emerge -1 $(qlist -C -I x11-drivers)

Es sei denn du meinst den Nouveau Treiber (reverse engineered)... kein Plan Ich meine der hat auch noch so Setup-Tools, guck mal auf der Wiki...

Du kannst mit Ctrl+Alt+F2 auf die Console wechseln, wenn X11 korrupt ist. Oder gleich in init 2 oder so, im Grub 'e' druecken und eine '2' hinten an die Grub Commandline anhaengen.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich habe jetzt noch mal alles neu installiert und nun klapt es auch mit nvidia. Ich habe i3 jetzt installiert und weis aber nicht weiter. Wie kann ich i3 jetzt starten?   :Embarassed: 

Mit startx, was wird da noch mal benötigt?

----------

## disi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Ich habe jetzt noch mal alles neu installiert und nun klapt es auch mit nvidia. Ich habe i3 jetzt installiert und weis aber nicht weiter. Wie kann ich i3 jetzt starten?  
> 
> Mit startx, was wird da noch mal benötigt?

 

Ich kenne i3 nicht, welches Profile nutzt du? Etwas mit GUI? (eselect profile list)

Ansonsten musst du noch xorg-x11 installieren:

```
# emerge xorg-x11
```

Dann wuerde ich den Fenster-Manager einfach in meine .xinitrc packen (aehnlich wie hier: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Awesome#Launch ). Ansonsten lies mal ueber XSession und wie X11 ueberhaupt aufgebaut ist, wann welche Sktripte etc. ausgefuehrt werden.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich denke Gnome mit angepassten hotkeys sollte genau so gut sein. I3 ist mir irgent wie zu minimalistisch. Ich probiere jetzt gnome-light. Ich habe jetzt das Gnomepofiel.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Gnome ist nun installiert und gdm eingerichtet. Beim Start von gdm bekomme ich nun folgendes:

Failed to Load "dri"

Failed to Load "dri2"

Failed to Load "nouveau"

Failed to Load "vesa"

Failed to Load "fbdev"

Ich habe den nvidia-treiber nach Anleitung eingerichtet.

Habt ihr eine Idee zur lösung des Problems?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Ich habe den nvidia-treiber nach Anleitung eingerichtet.

  Darf man fragen welche Anleitung das war?

 *Quote:*   

> Habt ihr eine Idee zur lösung des Problems?

  Hm, so ohne zu wissen was du bereits gemacht hast, und wie die Xorg.0.log ausschaut, kann man nur raten  :Wink: 

Hast du daran gedacht in der xorg.conf den nvidia Treiber zu setzen? (ohne diesen zu setzen wird er schlicht ignoriert)

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke die xorg.conf , das wird es sein.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Im Ordner /etc/X11 gibt es aber keine xorg.conf datei. Muss ich die selbst erstellen? Wenn ja, was muss da rein?

----------

## disi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Im Ordner /etc/X11 gibt es aber keine xorg.conf datei. Muss ich die selbst erstellen? Wenn ja, was muss da rein?

 

Guck mal:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/index.xml?catid=desktop

Das X-Server Konfigurations HOWTO

Gentoo Linux nVidia Guide

Gentoo KDE Guide 

etc.

etc.

Du musst schon etwas Willen zeigen und die Dokumentation lesen...

----------

## Beelzebub_

In den Dokumentationen ist noch von hal die rede..

----------

## disi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> In den Dokumentationen ist noch von hal die rede..

 

Das ist noch gleich:

 *Quote:*   

> Befehlsauflistung 3.4: Generieren der xorg.conf Datei

 

So lange du weisst, was sich veraendert hat...

//edit: naja, schon alles etwas angestaubt. Vielleicht schaust du dir mal die Englische Dokumentation an?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Im Ordner /etc/X11 gibt es aber keine xorg.conf datei. Muss ich die selbst erstellen? Wenn ja, was muss da rein?

 

Hat deine Arch keine xorg.conf bzw. wenn du bei Arch auch denn nvidia Treiber benutzt sollte es ausreichen die xorg.conf von

arch zu kopieren. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht die xorg.conf und  /var/log/Xorg.log zum überprüfen zu verfügung

stellen.

MfG

----------

## Josef.95

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> In den Dokumentationen ist noch von hal die rede..

  Dann nutze doch bitte auch die englische Dokumentation, die ist idR sehr aktuell.

Um für den nvidia Treiber eine standard xorg.conf zu erstellen könnte auch nvidia-xconfig genutzt werden.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Es hat geklapt. Ich konnte mcih jetzt in Gnome einlogen. Allerdings in gnome 2.6 und als in firefox emerged habe wurde version 10.0 installiert. Warum habe ich die alten versionen installiert und wie kann ich sie aktuelliesieren.

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   Jetzt habe ich mir ein total veraltetes gnome wengen den ... Dokumentationen installiert auch nice.

Edit: gnome 2.3Last edited by Beelzebub_ on Mon May 28, 2012 6:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

zumindestens für firefox liegt es daran dass nur die version 10.x als stabil im portage markiert sind.

ABer hast du überaupt eine emerge sync durchgeführt? Denn dadurch wird die lokale paket "datenbank" aktualisert.

EDIT: Aber das sollte auch im Installations Part des Handbuchs stehen...

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Es hat geklapt. Ich konnte mcih jetzt in Gnome einlogen. Allerdings in gnome 2.6 und als in firefox emerged habe wurde version 10.0 installiert. Warum habe ich die alten versionen installiert und wie kann ich sie aktuelliesieren.
> 
>    Jetzt habe ich mir ein total veraltetes gnome wengen den ... Dokumentationen installiert auch nice.

 

Gnome 2.6? Bist du da wirklich Sicher? Was hast du den da runtergeladen bzw. Stable bei gentoo ist Gnome 2.31.1. Eigentlich

nicht möglich wenn du bei der Installation 

```
emerge --sync
```

 nicht vergessen hast.

MfG

----------

## Beelzebub_

lol  bei gentoo ist gnome-shell (gnome 3) noch nicht stabel^^

----------

## Beelzebub_

Es war auf jeden Fall eine interessante Erfahrung mit Gentoo zu arbeiten (installieren) und ich habe einiges gelernt. Aber wie ich gerade feststelle ist es nicht sehr aktuell da ist arch linux 10x weiter vorne. Ich habe gerade versucht gnome-shell zu installieren, das ist hier aber noch unstabel und verursacht fehler. Schade ich dachte Gentoo wäre wenig aktuell aber anscheinend ist es kaum aktuell.   :Wink: 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe ihr habt mir sehr geholfen. Vielleicht betreibe ich Gentoo in einer VM um mehr zu lernen.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> lol  bei gentoo ist gnome-shell (gnome 3) noch nicht stabel^^

 

Bei gnome ist es 2.31.1 weil die Entwickler von gentoo dieses für Stable bzw. benutzbar halten. Ich für meinen teil hoffe

das diese auch noch ganzzzzzzz lange so bleibt, wenn bei gentoo gnome 3 stable wird wechsle ich für meine teil zu xfce.

Irgend wie habe ich so das Gefühl deine Installation hast du wenig durchdacht. Am beginn des Thread hast du erst erzählt

du woltes I3 haben (war heute zu minimal) dann hast du gestern auf einmal Kde installiert und heute bist du auf einmal bei gnome.

Du und nur du musst wissen was du willst. Hättest du am Anfang gepostet was du willst währe dir sicher von jemanden geholfen worden.

Auch musst du dir angewöhne die docs aufmerksam zu lesen, viele Fehler die du gemacht hast waren mangelnde Sorgfalt deinerseits.

Zu deinem Firefox, wenn dir firefox 12.0-r1 ausreicht kannst du so vorgehen:

Lege die Datei 

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords/firefox
```

an. In diese Datei packst du folgendes:

```

=www-client/firefox-12*

=net-libs/xulrunner-2.0*

=dev-libs/nss-3.13.3

=dev-libs/nspr-4.9

=media-libs/libvpx-1.0.0
```

Danach ein 

```
emerge -uvpD word
```

 und schauen ob emerge nix zu meckern hat, und wenn nicht den vorherigen

Befehl ohne -p ausführen"

Bei gnome 3 kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen und klinke mich hier aus. Viel Spass mit gentoo.

MfG

----------

## disi

Also mit Gnome hatte ich weniger Probleme auf ~amd64 (unstable)

http://ompldr.org/vZHpiNA

//edit: und nur ein Bug-Report fuer upgrade makemkv-1.7.4 https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=396253 was dann auch noch als Duplicate gemarkt wurde

//edit: with greater force comes greater responsibility... du kannst auch gnome direkt von Git (upstream) bauen. Es gibt ein gnome overlay...

//edit: ich habe schon wieder Examination in zwei Wochen, da bin ich immer etwas von der Rolle  :Sad: 

----------

## Max Steel

Und bitte gewöhne dir an nicht nur zu sagen das du ein PRoblem hast. Ansonsten würdest du wahrscheinlich seltener einen Post von dir geben, lieber gewöhne dir an direkt die üblichen VErdächtigen mitzuposten.

Das heißt

Die aktuelle emerge --info (CODE oder besser auf einen nopaste Dienst)

bei Compilierungsproblemen die letzten 20-50 Zeilen vor dem Fehler bis zum Schluss

Bei Ausführungsproblemen die üblichen log-files (/var/log/Xorg.0.log bei X-Problemen)

Nur wenn diese, ich sage mal, "Regeln" eingehalten werden, wird dir hier gerne geholfen, ansonsten muss man immer nachfragen, das kostet Zeit, dann ist vll am nächsten Tag evtl FEiertag, da hat mein keine Zeit, dann wirst du möglicherweiße ungeduldig und wir werden angebarscht nachdem wir nach dem 2. Feiertag keine Antwort hinterlassen und reagieren dementsprechend... Das will keiner.

Außerdem gibt es leider überall schwarze Schafe, die sich gegenseitig oder selbst ständig keifen, (wer zu welcher Gruppierung gehört überlasse ich mal jeder Person selbst)

Ich weiß auch das Gentoo nicht unbedingt das einfachste System ist. Aber wenn man mit der ganzen Mechanik dahinter (zumindest die wichtigsten GRundzüge) zurechtkommt kann es ein sehr stabiles System sein, und dann auch von der weniger Technikaffinen Freundin ohne PRobleme verwendet werden..

Danke für etwaige Aufmerksamkeit, nun ein Cut und Beihilfe zur Problemlösung!!!

--------------------------[/OT]---------------------------

Zu deinem nvidia-drivers (davon gehe ich mal aus) Problem möchte ich dich bitten folgende 4 Zeilen in deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf bzw. in die /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/XX-graphics.conf (je nach vorliebe) aufzunehmen:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier      "Device0"

   Driver          "nvidia"

EndSection
```

Mehr braucht es nicht um dem X zu sagen das der nvidia-drivers verwendet werden soll. (per udev sollte standardmäßig deine Tastatur und deine Maus erkennt werden.

Wenn du allerdings auf ein deutsches Tastaturlayout wechseln möchtest musst du zur /etc/X11/xorg.conf bzw zur /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/XX-input.conf (je nach vorlieben; ja, es ist egal wie die xorg.conf.d Datei heißt, solange sie mit .conf aufhört) folgendes hinzufügen:

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier   "keyboard"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

   Option      "XkbOptions" "rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"   # Mittels dieser Zeile wird der Affengriff CTRL+ALT+Backspace wieder aktiviert

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

Der RTFM ist leider angebracht, denn all dies steht auch in der (englischen) Dokumentation auf gentoo.org, sogar die Sache mit dem Affengriff.

----------

